# An identification of a familiar song, help plz.



## djmeitar (Jul 24, 2012)

well i don't know the lyrics of the song, but I do know that there is an organ between the verses. the song sounds like electronic/rock and it is modern. 
well the organ(synthesizer) sounds like that:
View attachment song.mp3

i'd be glad if you helped me because i can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I know this................


----------



## djmeitar (Jul 24, 2012)

well, have you got any part of the lyrics so i could go look for the song?


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

This melody sounds like or similar to a song that was used in a commercial but I can't make the connection. I'm not up enough on pop music but it's been around for a while. Sorry can't help more but if someone can recall the commercial it was used in it should be easy from there.

Kevin


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

MGMT - Kids


----------



## djmeitar (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you very very much!!! 
you have no idea how you helped me!
thanks


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

djmeitar said:


> Thank you very very much!!!
> you have no idea how you helped me!
> thanks


You're welcome!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks it was starting to bug me too


----------



## djmeitar (Jul 24, 2012)

Well if you're already bugged, i suggest you not to watch the official clip of this songXD


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I knew I had heard it in a commercial but it actually was a movie trailer for the film Africa United.






Kevin


----------

